# New Eco Complete colors...



## Are-Jay (May 9, 2007)

While browsing my new catalog I got today, I was surprised to see 2 new color choices for Eco Complete: "Red" & "Floramax". Not sure if this was posted elsewhere, but just thought I'd share. They look pretty cool and I am debating buying some for a new nano or something =)

Heres the link: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+10741+9087&pcatid=9087


----------



## classclown (May 11, 2008)

Dr's Foster and Smith erred in referring to Floramax as Eco Complete. While it's made by Carib Sea, it is a different product. Both it and the red have been out for quite a while.

Here is Carib Sea's page showing them.

http://www.caribsea.com/pages/products/planted_aquar.html


----------



## Are-Jay (May 9, 2007)

Hmmm I've never heard of the eco-complete red. Oh well. *shrugs shoulders*


----------

